# NSW Sydney Harbour 10.5KG Jew



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

worked a new area i havnt fished before yesterday in sydney harbour proper, the plan was to suspend 2 live baits off the bottom and burley hard 1 hour each side of the tide change targeting my nemisis john dory early season. instead of just sitting there enjoying the scenery and playing with my phone i took the 20lb spinning outfit along and peppered every sqaure meter i could with a 100mm black and gold squidgy paddle tail as ive heard of just a few jew caught in the area. the dory plan failed as the livies either got mauled by jackets or sharked continually. the hook up came on the plastic as there was about 1 min of light left before pitch blackness. felt a sharp tap on the drop and next flick the certate started screaming. a little out of my comfort zone not hoooking up on 50lb braid matched to a jig stick. lost heaps of braid on the first run to the point where i started checking the spool and then the classic big head shakes started inbetween serveral 20-30m high speed runs. i still had 2 livies down and was tied up to a bouy so i had to unclip and peddle as the jew neared the yak to get away from the mooring rope and keep the livies up off the bottom and behind me out of the way, worked well i have no idea how you would handle that in a paddle yak without slashing through both lines and leaving 45ft of braid + terminal tacke in the harbour? i thought the fish was ready to net and then he dived under the outrigger and then under the yak so i had to jump on the tramp and spear my rod into the water up to the reel to bring him back up. got lucky the line didnt touch the peddles. funny how some jews are lazy but some go hard as.
i do get a bit over excited when i catch these fish enjoy the vid ...........


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

What a great fish. well done.

Equally impressive is the lighting set up you have on your yak. Can you show us a few pics of the lighting?


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Showbag said:


> What a great fish. well done.
> 
> Equally impressive is the lighting set up you have on your yak. Can you show us a few pics of the lighting?


mate i have nothing special your just seeing the reflective tape lit up by my head torch or phone flash.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Great stuff mate. Lovely fish. Ever considered a little wire and some fun on the small sharks?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Gatesy


definatly on the list mate,
ive caught 8 bronzies on big squid baits and mono trace since december around a meter. dont often get bitten off but these livies were tiny as they come and prob swollowed whole. problem is for every shark i reckon there is a giant ray that takes 30mins to get to the yak or busts you off.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great jew Karnage. They do have a big gob. 

You need one of these... viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617, to go in viewtopic.php?f=51&t=61138

Would have looked super on the new mat....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another awesome fish Steve and this one came with a starter.


----------



## swamptrout (Mar 18, 2010)

good report and a great specimen

well done


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Unreal fish Steve - well done. Looks like those John Dory eluded you, huh? ;-)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Steve. A good reward for your efforts.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Cracker. Love your work.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah top fish mate especially on 20lb, congrats, i love seeing what they have been eating. Did you get a length.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Steve, you put in the hours and reap the rewards.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Well done, love the gentleman part where you recognized the sacrifice that the fish made for the love of the sport and tucker. World class mate.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Impressive karnage


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

QUALITY!!!!
Jealous. So very jealous.

Oh by the way superb fish and a valid reward for the hours and planning you put in. Well done.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one Karnage, Steve Irwin would be proud.

And pleased to see you respectfully opted to use some lighter sporting gear, instead of scull dragging the boy. ;-)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a superb fish and on such a small plastic - well done !


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Certainly cracked the code Steve and now epanding to plastics. Maybe it's time to have another crack at night jigging. 
Missing you at Longy, I know the light can be a bit bright though.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great fish and on a plastic too. That would have been a real heart-starter!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely jew, Steve... you couldn't have done that if you opted to still play with the phone, eh?

Even the squid was a ripper!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Great fish and on a plastic too.


*X 2*


Steve


----------



## nineworlds (Jan 24, 2013)

I love posts like this. Excellent video. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## CameronH (Nov 28, 2008)

Great Jew mate well done


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

You are champion! Jewie expert!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Good on you!
Great fight, well won.
Such a SNAG, Steve!


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Good on you!
Great fight, well won.
Such a SNAG, Steve!


----------

